# tranny stuck???



## stanzaround (May 8, 2006)

:newbie: Hi, I just got a 85 Stanza, and it starts and runs really great. The problem is that the transmission is stuck in gear, or between gears....I had to hold the clutch in to tow it home. The shifter won't move. The people I got it from said that the original tranny went out (5 speed) and they couldn't find one so they had a 4 speed put in. Then they took it to the guy who replaced it and somehow it got stuck in gear. They even took the tranny out and disconnected it from the engine but somehow it is still stuck. Please tell me there is an easy way to fix this, like is it linkage maybe? alternatively, how hard is it to change out a tranny? And is this car worth it? It has about 160000 miles but it still looks good and has only one dent and all the power windows and sunroof work!
any advice would be greatly appreciated.....
also, does anyone fix up Stanzas? are there parts, swaps, available? or is it an orphan, waiting to go to car heaven?:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The first thing to do would be to have the linkage inspected. If the linkage is okay, then there's an internal trans problem that would require teardown to repair or swapping with another trans. Being twenty years old, finding a good used trans for it might be kind of tough. Only new units are available through Nissan but they're in the close to $2000 range. It's hard to say what it would cost to repair your's until the problem is isolated. 

The T11 Stanzas like yours weren't as nearly as popular as the Sentras and Maximas of the day and you don't see too many of them around, anymore. They were good cars overall, but were a little cramped in the engine compartment. Many of the car's parts can still be found through Nissan, but some can be expensive as is the situation with many of the parts built for the Japan made Nissans. If you're looking to 'trick' one up, you'll probably find limited items available as far as engine mods and body kits, but wheels and tires and radios are available for most any car.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

smj999smj said:


> The first thing to do would be to have the linkage inspected. If the linkage is okay, then there's an internal trans problem that would require teardown to repair or swapping with another trans. Being twenty years old, finding a good used trans for it might be kind of tough. Only new units are available through Nissan but they're in the close to $2000 range. It's hard to say what it would cost to repair your's until the problem is isolated.
> 
> The T11 Stanzas like yours weren't as nearly as popular as the Sentras and Maximas of the day and you don't see too many of them around, anymore. They were good cars overall, but were a little cramped in the engine compartment. Many of the car's parts can still be found through Nissan, but some can be expensive as is the situation with many of the parts built for the Japan made Nissans. If you're looking to 'trick' one up, you'll probably find limited items available as far as engine mods and body kits, but wheels and tires and radios are available for most any car.


Actually the maxima transmission is the same so theres a little hope


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Gsolo said:


> Actually the maxima transmission is the same so theres a little hope


The T11 Stanza trans was NOT the same as the Maxima trans. The 84-86 Stanza (T11) used the RS5F31A M/T. It was also used by the 85-86 Sentra.

The 85-86 Maxima, 87-89 Stanza (T12) and the Stanza Wagons used the RSF50A M/t.


----------

